# Total group loss so far!!



## lucy123

Now here;s a thread we should update each time we lose any weight. It doesn't matter if you put on the week before, any loss is a loss


Our loss so far as at this minute is.........

*7.5lb!!!!!   *

Or at least thats what i counted, feel free to post a correction if wrong!

Well done group, lets see if we can hit our first stone next week.
Anyone who hasn't posted in the pledges section, please do so and then add to the 7.5lbs in next post

ie.......when you post here state your loss and add it to previous post total.

I wonder how much we will lose for xmas.


----------



## lucy123

Hi All

Just adding Steffie;s 1lb on here to make us.,,,,,,,,

*8.5 lb!!!*

Remember  you can all update this as and when you lose!


----------



## Northerner

I lost a pound too, so total is *9.5* lbs!


----------



## lucy123

Well done all - nearly at that stone!


----------



## traceycat

i dont know if my 2lb was added lucy, i put in down in traceys diary but not on the total loss so far, sorry.


----------



## lucy123

Yeah - well done Tracey- sorry I missed you - I just picked up the losses from the pledge thread - so if there is anyone else out there who hasn't been included.
Maybe its worth me posting who the 'losers' were this week:

Traceycat 
Northerner 
Lucy         
cazscot     
Tracey w   
Dorset Lad  
MargB         
Steffie


.....and now for the good news.....I have just checked again and we have actually lost in total to date (remember ignore any gains!!)  and we have lost....



13lbs


Anybody I have missed or who hasn't posted yet?    Andy - Are you going to post your loss?

Lets get that first stone between us!


----------



## lucy123

Sorry I meant to say the 'losers' to date not just this week!


Total loss so far 

13lb


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Andy - Are you going to post your loss?



Yes, absolutely, I was just waiting until my weekly weigh-in tomorrow. Suffice to say that I'm hopeful of adding a substantial loss this week.


----------



## traceycat

thanks for adding mine lucy, ill remember to add it in that section next week.


----------



## caroleann

Ihavent joined yet but i lost 2.2 lbs in last 10 days, can you point me in the right direction for joining please.
carole


----------



## lucy123

Caroleann - you are in - and thank you for taking our total weight loss to.......

*1 stone 1.2lbs!!!!!*

Have a good look around the WLG forum and shout out if you have any questions.
There is a pledge section - where you can set your own target if you wish to. We also have the NSV section, you will probabaly find useful!


----------



## Andy HB

Make our total weight loss ....

*1 stone 3.4lbs*

That's a 2.2lb loss for me this week.


----------



## lucy123

Thats fantastic Andy!

Well done everyone - we are doing well overall!


----------



## Annimay

My first weigh-in at Slimming World.   I've lost in a week .....


..... wait for it.......


*** 5lb ***


That brings the group total to 1st 8.4lb

a


----------



## katie

Ive finally got scales and since I was last weighed ive lost 2.2lb 

That brings the group total to 1st 10.8lb


----------



## Steff

Well done Anita great news x


----------



## traceycat

well done anita and katie


----------



## tracey w

traceycat said:


> well done anita and katie



Absolutely fantastic girls!!


----------



## katie

thanks guys  

Well done to everyone so far, whoop! x


----------



## lucy123

I am astounded at our loss so far - well done to all!!!
Yeah Katie - you got scales! Well done Anita - bet you are glad you joined now!!


----------



## MargB

I have lost 2lb this week so our loss to date is:

1st 12.8lbs


----------



## lucy123

Hey Marg - that is fantastic! Well done you!
I am hoping we get to the 2 stone mark tomorrow - incredible isn;t it?


----------



## Steff

Morning guys,
Ive lost 2lb this week seems to be my current theme... so so far the group have lost 

*12.10lbs*


----------



## harryharry2012

I have lost 1lb this week so running total is

12.11lbs


----------



## scootdevon

*Tip toes in with a 7lb loss since january *


----------



## lucy123

Eeer  I think we have some adding up errors in here.

I have lost 2lb this week and think that takes our total loss to.......

2 stone 10.8 lbs. (feel free to correct me if I am wrong!)

Wow - if this is correct it it some serious weight loss - well done to all.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Eeer  I think we have some adding up errors in here.
> 
> .


I dunno i just carried on from margB's loss, errr where carole voderman when you need her


----------



## Andy HB

Shall we just stick to lbs? That way, we don't have to worry about how many lbs there are in a stone.

So the total loss so far would be .....

*38.8 lbs*

(or 2st 10.8lbs if you prefer!)

Andy


----------



## MargB

Think someone got technical and started doing point whatever of a pound.  I would rather sick to whole pounds or half pounds.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Shall we just stick to lbs? That way, we don't have to worry about how many lbs there are in a stone.
> 
> So the total loss so far would be .....
> 
> *38.8 lbs*
> 
> (or 2st 10.8lbs if you prefer!)
> 
> Andy



yeah good idea Andy


----------



## lucy123

I think Steffie just missed the stone off of her post - but we are all correct so far. To be honest I think we should keep stones as it sounds so much better to reach a stone target - like now we are on our way to 3 stone and that sounds better than 42lbs!

I agree keep to 1/2 lbs though.

So we have now lost

2 Stone 10 1/2 lbs!


----------



## traceycat

well done this week everyone.
sorry i couldnt add any to it this week but fingers crossed for this monday, hopefully ill have lost the lbs that i gained last week.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> ...So we have now lost
> 
> 2 Stone 10 1/2 lbs!



I've lost another pound, so now 2 stone 11 1/2 lbs


----------



## lucy123

Hi Alan

Well done you - that is very well done, considering your experiment too!

I have lost another 1lb this morning which takes me to the lightest I have been. Not going to post it today, will save until next week as already posted yesterdays weekly loss.

I am so pleased for everyone with the loss - I don't think I will meet my pledge this month but I do find this group is keeping me going and on the straight and narrow again now.. Well done all.


----------



## Andy HB

I did creep back over the 200lbs again 

But still lost a pound over the week 

*2 stone 12.5 lbs*

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Well Done Andy - you really are an inspiration!


----------



## Jimbo

Plus 3lb, new total equals


3 stone 1.5 lbs


----------



## Steff

Figures are looking grat guys quite literall lol.This is brilliant a big *well done*


----------



## Annimay

For the 2nd week running I have again lost 5lb.  Wahayyy!

That brings the group total to

3st 6.5lb


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> For the 2nd week running I have again lost 5lb.  Wahayyy!
> 
> That brings the group total to
> 
> 3st 6.5lb



Goodness Anita! Well done!


----------



## Steff

Anita your a star well done hun x


----------



## twinnie

2lbs yippeee


----------



## lucy123

That takes us to 3 stone 8.5lbs!!!
Well done Anita and Twinnie.

We seriously are doing well, I reckon when we get to 5 stone we should celebrate in some small naughty way - what do you all think??


----------



## Annimay

lucy123 said:


> That takes us to 3 stone 8.5lbs!!!
> Well done Anita and Twinnie.
> 
> We seriously are doing well, I reckon when we get to 5 stone we should celebrate in some small naughty way - what do you all think??



Mmmmmm  .....chocolate?????


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> That takes us to *3 stone 8.5lbs*!!!
> Well done Anita and Twinnie.
> 
> We seriously are doing well, I reckon when we get to 5 stone we should celebrate in some small naughty way - what do you all think??



Well done everyone!

I've already done my celebration, I'm afraid. The almond fingers are back in the local shop! 

Andy

p.s. And before you start on me, I'm back under 200lbs again (well I was yesterday).


----------



## lucy123

I think we can allow you a little blip Andy - you are doing so well.
Keep on track though - not long now until the man in the red suit.


----------



## MargB

Erm, don't want to rain on the parade etc but are we also subtracting when we put on weight?

Only asking!!

Personally, since I have joined Slimming World I have only had 2 weeks with a weight gain because I am so tight with money that I am not paying ?5 a week to put on weight!!  End of.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Marg,

As a start it was decided to only put losses on and ignore any gains. I think people feel bad enough when they gain without us feeling we are letting the side down too.
Will review in the new year! It might be we all need an extra push then!
As far as I am concerned a loss is a loss and should  be rewarded, and we always draw a line under any gains! It probably is cheating a bit but no one knows!!!


----------



## Andy HB

I'm working on the principle that once I've posted a loss, I won't post another loss until I'm below the weight that I previously posted. Er, I think that was it?!

Andy


----------



## MargB

Fair enough.  I have no idea how Christmas is going to go - wasn't trying to lose weight last year and had not been diagnosed with diabetes.  

'Twill be interesting!


----------



## dorsetlad

I'm with you Andy.  I put 5 1/2 pounds on whilst on holiday, and have already lost 2 of those.  But I won't claim any losses until I've lost another 3 pounds.  I guess my reward will be in heaven.

Brian


----------



## Andy HB

dorsetlad said:


> I'm with you Andy.  I put 5 1/2 pounds on whilst on holiday, and have already lost 2 of those.  But I won't claim any losses until I've lost another 3 pounds.  I guess my reward will be in heaven.
> 
> Brian



Not just yet, I hope!


----------



## dorsetlad

Me too, but who knows?

Brian


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


> I'm working on the principle that once I've posted a loss, I won't post another loss until I'm below the weight that I previously posted. Er, I think that was it?!
> 
> Andy



That's my approach too Andy! What was it they say about great minds?


----------



## lucy123

...er belong to women Alan?


----------



## MargB

2 lb off

So, 3st 10.5lbs so far


----------



## dorsetlad

Well done Marg.  As they say in Tesco's, every little helps.

Brian


----------



## lucy123

Well done Marg

I am delighted to add 2.5lbs to our loss this week.
So 3 stone 13 lbs.[/COLOR]


----------



## dorsetlad

As I've now lost the weight I put on whilst on holiday, I will now start to record further losses.  Watch this space.

Brian


----------



## Steff

I can add no more to the weight loss so im statue quo this week no loss no gain


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Well done Marg
> 
> I am delighted to add 2.5lbs



Yip! Yip! Well done!

Andy


----------



## MargB

Steffie said:


> I can add no more to the weight loss so im statue quo this week no loss no gain



Steff, a maintain is good - better than a gain!!!


----------



## MargB

lucy123 said:


> Well done Marg
> 
> I am delighted to add 2.5lbs to our loss this week.
> So 3 stone 13 lbs.[/COLOR]




Well done Lucy!!!  We are on a roll.


----------



## MargB

Oh, meant to say well done Brian on getting back to your pre-holiday weight.


----------



## cazscot

I lost 3.5lbs but counting it as 1lbs as I had put on 2.5lbs last week...

So by my calculations that takes us to *4 stone.* (I am on my mobile so can't do colours or bolds)

..... but I can! (Andy)


----------



## lucy123

Thats excellent Caz - very well done  you.


----------



## Andy HB

No losses to report this week, I'm afraid (and no gains either).

Am I down-hearted? No! Not a bit of it. 

So the total remains .....

*4 stone*

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Me neither. Despite lots of running, exercise bike etc., no booze for a fortnight, and reduced calories for meals I have stayed at exactly the same weight. At least it's not going up!


----------



## Emmal31

I think I wrote this on the wrong thread yesterday but I've lost a further 2lbs so that takes the total to *4 stones 2lbs*


----------



## MargB

Well done Emma!!

Have we decided what we are going to do when we hit the 5 stones mark?


----------



## Andy HB

MargB said:


> Well done Emma!!
> 
> Have we decided what we are going to do when we hit the 5 stones mark?



Keep going to 6 stone?

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Hi Emma

Very well done on your loss - keep it going.

Andy - maybe we could have one evening where we all choose something deliciously naughty if we want to.

I think when we get to 5 stone, we then only record true losses - ie. if put on the week before, we don't include in total loss if lose following week - it looks like most are doing this already!

We have together lost a small child in weight!!

Fantastic


----------



## Annimay

Another loss this week - 1? pounds.

Brings the total to *4 stone 3?lbs*


----------



## lucy123

Well done Anita.


----------



## traceycat

thats great anita, well done


----------



## MargB

Just half a pound this week - knew the 2lb a week wouldn't last forever!!

so 4 stone 4lbs is the group loss


----------



## Annimay

Well done Marg


----------



## lucy123

No such thing as 'just' half a pound Marg. All the halfs add up to lots of pounds. Good thing is its downwards so a very well done to you!


----------



## scootdevon

*Tip toes back in and shrugs off 4 lb bringing my weight down to 17 stones 1 lb 

Well done peeps!!! *


----------



## lucy123

Well done Duane - 4 stone 8lb lost now folks!


----------



## tracey w

scootdevon said:


> *Tip toes back in and shrugs off 4 lb bringing my weight down to 17 stones 1 lb
> 
> Well done peeps!!! *



very well done to you!


----------



## MargB

Hey, when I lose 4lbs I won't be tiptoeing in!!!

Well done.


----------



## Steff

it was 4 stone 8lb and now i need to add my 2lb so i guess that makes

4 stone 10lb

p.s a BIG well done to all x


----------



## Andy HB

Nice one, Steff. 

Only another 4lbs to go. Scootdevon? Get back here!


----------



## Annimay

Well Done Steff!

Another weigh in today - I've lost 4? pounds
Group total now.......


......wait for it......


5 st 0? lb


----------



## Steff

thanks trace and anni

wow wow wow Anni that is a great loss and woo we are over 5st now thats just so fantastic x


----------



## tracey w

fantastic result Anita!


----------



## MargB

Brilliant Anita!!  Well done.

And we have passed 5 stone.  

Yayyyyyy!


----------



## Twitchy

Well since the group started I've (finally lol!) managed to shift off 5lb...

So the group's up to 5st 5 1/2lbs!


----------



## Andy HB

Brilliant Twitchy!

I'm adding another 2lbs. So the total is now .....

*5st 7.5lbs*

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Well done to everyone - this is an enormous amount of weight loss between us all. I wonder how much we will have shifted before christmas.


----------



## Steff

Brillaint to every one seen as i just put my weight loss on here on tuesday ill be back then to give my results x


----------



## dorsetlad

Wee done everyone, but make that

5 st 10lb

I've lost 2 1/2lb this week.

Now 11st 4 1/2lb, must be getting close to my ideal weight.

Brian


----------



## Steff

dorsetlad said:


> Wee done everyone, but make that
> 
> 5 st 10lb
> 
> I've lost 2 1/2lb this week.
> 
> Now 11st 4 12lb, must be getting close to my ideal weight.
> 
> Brian




Great news Brian well done to you , good work


----------



## lucy123

Fabulous. Well done Brian.


----------



## MargB

Wow, everyone is doing so well.

Unfortunately I can add anything this week as I maintained.  Loads of excuses/reasons but I won't bore you.


----------



## Emmal31

Since the last weight loss from me on the 5th I've lost another 2lbs which is really good. I'm aiming to get down to my target weight before christmas if I can.

So that takes the total weight loss down to 5 st 12lbs


----------



## Emmal31

Well done everyone for the continued weight loss x


----------



## cazscot

WOW guys great fantastic losses 

I lost 4lbs this week, but I know it is not all fat cos I have been sick the last couple of days...

Total group loss now 6st 2lbs


----------



## tracey w

Wow, you are all doing fab!  I check in all the time to see.

I havent really been dieting lately but am doing my exercise. I am less than when i returned from holiday but not back to where i was before i went, if that makes sense?

Well done to you all!!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Emma and Caz - we beat the 6 stone marker - incredible.,
Well done Tracey too on losing since your hols - thats excellent start.


----------



## Steff

Sorry ive lagged abit here but huge congrats to all, this is turning out to be so good for all concerned, long may it continue x


----------



## Annimay

Well done everyone!

I've lost another 1? lb this week, making the group total now

6 stone 3? pounds


----------



## lucy123

Well done Anita. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Emmal31

Well done Anita


----------



## MargB

Congratulations Anita.

I have maintained again this week - at least there was not a gain.  But I suppose I had better make an effort.


----------



## lucy123

I AM WRITING THIS IN CAPITALS AS WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SHOUT IT FROM THE ROOF TOPS!  

I HAVE LOST 5LBS!!!!

and this is only since Monday.

I really have kicked myself into gear this week. It has took some doing - including a day off on Sunday, but have been to bed before 10pm every night, have ate healthily and written everything down and have exercised hard, whilst including a rest day. I have drank 3 litres of water a day. I now feel on top of the world, and have had some absolutely lovely meals that I have really enjoyed. So if I feel this good whilst on it- why do I fall off it from time to time?  Hoping for a few more good weeks along the way to christmas too.


----------



## Steff

absolutly BRILLIANT lucy hun well done xxxxx


ive lost 2lb this week


p.s im lost on the total we have lost now sorryyy can someone else update it


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> I AM WRITING THIS IN CAPITALS AS WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SHOUT IT FROM THE ROOF TOPS!
> 
> I HAVE LOST 5LBS!!!!
> 
> and this is only since Monday.
> 
> I really have kicked myself into gear this week. It has took some doing - including a day off on Sunday, but have been to bed before 10pm every night, have ate healthily and written everything down and have exercised hard, whilst including a rest day. I have drank 3 litres of water a day. I now feel on top of the world, and have had some absolutely lovely meals that I have really enjoyed. So if I feel this good whilst on it- why do I fall off it from time to time?  Hoping for a few more good weeks along the way to christmas too.



WOW Fantastic Lucy, well done  



Steffie said:


> absolutly BRILLIANT lucy hun well done xxxxx
> 
> 
> ive lost 2lb this week
> 
> 
> p.s im lost on the total we have lost now sorryyy can someone else update it



Well done Steffie


----------



## Steff

thanks carole i think its now 

6st 10 1/2 pounds


----------



## Andy HB

Well done everyone. 

I'm on a bit of a deliberate go slow this week, but this'll help inspire me to get back on track properly next week.

Andy


----------



## lucy123

I think you deserve a go slow Andy after your recent achievements.
That reminds me I think I owe a special thanks to both Andy and Carole this week for all their additional support. Thanks both.


----------



## Emmal31

Well done steff and  lucy for your weight loss


----------



## Emmal31

I've lost a further 2lbs this week so that takes the group total to 

6st 12 1/2lbs


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I've lost a further 2lbs this week so that takes the group total to
> 
> 6st 12 1/2lbs



Thanks Emma

Well done to you to, good going hun Xx


----------



## MargB

oh wow!  Everyone (but me) is doing so well.

You are spurring me on to exercise again - I have been under the weather with sinus probs so not been to the gym but am feeling much better so no real excuse.


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Marg...and well done Emma too.


----------



## tracey w

Well done Emma, Stefie and Lucy.

Amazing weight losses!

I weighed myself this morning and it said i was back to pre hol weight  but couldnt quite believe it, proper weigh in will be next wed

I have been making healthy meals but need to do more exercise, lapsed a bit this last week.


----------



## Annimay

Well done Lucy, Steff & Emma 

Marg, I'm sure you'll be back on track soon - it's not easy when you haven't been well!


----------



## lucy123

tracey w said:


> Well done Emma, Stefie and Lucy.
> 
> Amazing weight losses!
> 
> I weighed myself this morning and it said i was back to pre hol weight  but couldnt quite believe it, proper weigh in will be next wed
> 
> I have been making healthy meals but need to do more exercise, lapsed a bit this last week.



Sounds good progress so far Tracey. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Emmal31

Thank you everyone. Tracey that's really good that you've got back to your pre holiday weight so quickly  

Marg sorry you've not been feeling well it's hard to lose weight when feeling bad but the good thing is you didn't put anything on I hope you feel better next week x


----------



## Lizzie53

Right I have ventured in here! From 9th June until 9th September I lost 15 kg. I'm afraid it wasn't with just will power I had the Byetta to help me. Anyway I'm pleased with it and feel quite a bit better and have dropped 2 dress sizes. I'm size 18 -20 now and was 24 so that in itself has made a huge difference and maybe because I don't feel quite so fat I have strayed a little. Well for the last 4 weeks or so I haven't lost anything grrrr. I suppose I need to lose about another 5 kg to get out of the morbidly obese bracket. Don't you just hate that phrase? Then the doc wants another 15kg off that so I still have a fair way to go. They scared me a bit at the hossie this week by saying my remaining beta cells may last longer if I shift this weight and the Byetta will not be any good once they have died. So all the naughty little habits that have crept in during the last month or so have to stop right now. I'm aiming for 1 kg every week to 10 days. Fingers x for me please.


----------



## lucy123

Lizzie53 said:


> Right I have ventured in here! From 9th June until 9th September I lost 15 kg. I'm afraid it wasn't with just will power I had the Byetta to help me. Anyway I'm pleased with it and feel quite a bit better and have dropped 2 dress sizes. I'm size 18 -20 now and was 24 so that in itself has made a huge difference and maybe because I don't feel quite so fat I have strayed a little. Well for the last 4 weeks or so I haven't lost anything grrrr. I suppose I need to lose about another 5 kg to get out of the morbidly obese bracket. Don't you just hate that phrase? Then the doc wants another 15kg off that so I still have a fair way to go. They scared me a bit at the hossie this week by saying my remaining beta cells may last longer if I shift this weight and the Byetta will not be any good once they have died. So all the naughty little habits that have crept in during the last month or so have to stop right now. I'm aiming for 1 kg every week to 10 days. Fingers x for me please.



Hi Lizzie,
Well you are certainly among friends here. Sometimes a sharp kick is what we need after succumbing to a bit of naughtiness after being good for so long. So you are now back on track, you already have a good loss behind you so well done on that and off you go again. Look forward to seeing your posts in here each week. If you need any support, just shout out.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I haven't done very well at tall for the last fortnight i have stayed exactly the same weight really annonying as I have been very good diet wise only difference is this week is that I haven't been very well have really bad cold and have now got a chesty cough so haven't done very much exercise at tall this week. 

What is even more annoying is that the scales are now on 13 stone and I was so looking forward to it going down into the 12 stone something.

Never mind always next week


----------



## cazscot

I lost 0.5lbs  - happy with that considering I am a bit bloated .

So I make the total now 6st 11 lbs (somebody feel free to correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## cazscot

Lizzie53 said:


> Right I have ventured in here! From 9th June until 9th September I lost 15 kg. I'm afraid it wasn't with just will power I had the Byetta to help me. Anyway I'm pleased with it and feel quite a bit better and have dropped 2 dress sizes. I'm size 18 -20 now and was 24 so that in itself has made a huge difference and maybe because I don't feel quite so fat I have strayed a little. Well for the last 4 weeks or so I haven't lost anything grrrr. I suppose I need to lose about another 5 kg to get out of the morbidly obese bracket. Don't you just hate that phrase? Then the doc wants another 15kg off that so I still have a fair way to go. They scared me a bit at the hossie this week by saying my remaining beta cells may last longer if I shift this weight and the Byetta will not be any good once they have died. So all the naughty little habits that have crept in during the last month or so have to stop right now. I'm aiming for 1 kg every week to 10 days. Fingers x for me please.



Hi Lizzie, Fingers crossed.  I started of with a BMI of 52 .  And was classed as super morbidly obese...  I am now down to a BMI of 37 and "only" morbidly obese...  I cant wait for the day I am only obese (about another 14lbs in my case)...  Good luck xxx


----------



## Lizzie53

Well done Carol. I am full of admiration for anyone who manages to lose that much. Crikey I thought being put into the morbidly obese bracket was pretty awful, I didn't realise there was another bracket. Good luck with the next 14 lbs. I had quite a giggle with the dietician the other day when I asked her how much more I had to loose to just be obese! You and I must have about the same amount to lose to reach that status. Do you think we can do it before Christmas? 
I no longer eat because I am hungry. Thank goodness the Byetta takes care of that for me but I am inclined to nibble a bit. I couldn't do it when I started Byetta due to nausea but now that has passed I do have the odd thing. So I need to find things to keep me busy and away from food. I had a go at the garden yesterday which I really enjoyed and there is plenty of that to keep me busy. I have also decided to have a clear out with a view to doing a car boot sale next month. I  have never done that before and we have so much stuff we don't need. I'll use the cash generated to buy some smaller clothes. Of course once I have cleared a couple of bedrooms they will need decorating so I have quite a lot of projects now.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

cazscot said:


> Hi Lizzie, Fingers crossed.  I started of with a BMI of 52 .  And was classed as super morbidly obese...  I am now down to a BMI of 37 and "only" morbidly obese...  I cant wait for the day I am only obese (about another 14lbs in my case)...  Good luck xxx



Well done Carol you have done so well with you weight loss. I think my BMi when last checked was 34 so would imagine I aslo fall it the morbidly obese status......................lets hope we can reach the Obese stage by early next year. I have had a tough few weeks where my weight hasnt moved at tall even though I have been really good. Its hard when you stick at a weight (you start to think am I wasting my time.......even though I know am not). I was diagnosed with Type 2 5 weeks and managed to loose a stone in the first few weeks but nothing for the last fortnight at tall.

Can you and other give me some advice on how you have lost your weight and how you coped with those weeks when there was just no change at tall?


----------



## FM001

Well done to one and all on your achievements!  Toby.


----------



## cazscot

Lizzie53 said:


> Well done Carol. I am full of admiration for anyone who manages to lose that much. Crikey I thought being put into the morbidly obese bracket was pretty awful, I didn't realise there was another bracket. Good luck with the next 14 lbs. I had quite a giggle with the dietician the other day when I asked her how much more I had to loose to just be obese! You and I must have about the same amount to lose to reach that status. Do you think we can do it before Christmas?
> I no longer eat because I am hungry. Thank goodness the Byetta takes care of that for me but I am inclined to nibble a bit. I couldn't do it when I started Byetta due to nausea but now that has passed I do have the odd thing. So I need to find things to keep me busy and away from food. I had a go at the garden yesterday which I really enjoyed and there is plenty of that to keep me busy. I have also decided to have a clear out with a view to doing a car boot sale next month. I  have never done that before and we have so much stuff we don't need. I'll use the cash generated to buy some smaller clothes. Of course once I have cleared a couple of bedrooms they will need decorating so I have quite a lot of projects now.



Thanks Lizzie, I went to the consultant about my gall bladder a few years back (at my heaviest I was 20st 4lbs) and he couldnt measure my BMI on the paper chart as it didnt go that high - he just wrote on my notes BMI over 50 and refused to take my gall bladder out as the operation may have killed me .  But even then it took me another two years to make the decision to loose weight...

I am hoping to get down to 12st, but at 5'2" I would still be obese, but for me I think that would be a healthy weight...  I really dont know as I have always been fat even at school, so I have nothing to gage it against. But I really cant see me being any smaller.  

I am a nibbler as well, people look at me when they see the amount of food I eat, beleive it or not, I dont have a large appitite I just nibble and pick at things at night...  I am hopeing to get down to 13st 13lbs for Christmas, that is the target I have set myself (another 9lbs to go) but at the moment I am averaging 0.8lbs a week so we will see how it goes.

I love clearing out, it makes me feel great, good luck with the clearout


----------



## cazscot

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done Carol you have done so well with you weight loss. I think my BMi when last checked was 34 so would imagine I aslo fall it the morbidly obese status......................lets hope we can reach the Obese stage by early next year. I have had a tough few weeks where my weight hasnt moved at tall even though I have been really good. Its hard when you stick at a weight (you start to think am I wasting my time.......even though I know am not). I was diagnosed with Type 2 5 weeks and managed to loose a stone in the first few weeks but nothing for the last fortnight at tall.
> 
> Can you and other give me some advice on how you have lost your weight and how you coped with those weeks when there was just no change at tall?



Thanks Sheilagh, I think morbidly obese is anything over 35 so hope that makes you feel a wee bit better LOL.  I know where you are coming from sometimes it is hard when you dont see the weight coming off when you know you have been good, but all I can stay is stick in with it.  I am "only" averaging 0.8lbs a week so I am not the quickest at losing weight but as the advert says "every little helps" or even a stay the same is not gaining...  I have a picture of me at my heaviest on the fridge and sometimes look at that to remind me.  I also kept a pair of my largest trousers and when I have a wobble I try them on just to remind me (they are 6 sizes bigger than I am wearing now)...

Good luck xx


----------



## cazscot

toby said:


> Well done to one and all on your achievements!  Toby.



Thanks Toby


----------



## lucy123

Hi Shelagh, I have lost 47lbs since 10th June, but the last 5 I only got off this week after a 3 week period with no loss, so my best advice is just keep at it, don;t be too hard on yourself, and it will come off if you are doing everything right. I think you will find once you get back to exercise it will start to shift again. I am still morbidly obese too, so a way to go yet, but slowly does it is good for me, I do lots of exercise and eat healthy so it has to come off sometime is my new theory!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carol.


----------



## Annimay

Another half pound lost this week.  bit disappointed but still, it's a loss.

Group Total - 6 st 11? lb


----------



## lucy123

Well done Anita - any loss is a loss as they say - and it wouldn't be healthy to lose big amounts every week.


----------



## Northerner

OK, this isn't a weekly loss or anything since it's ages since I actually lost anything! But, I have lost two pounds! 



Group Total - 6 st 13? lb


----------



## Steff

Well done Northey and Anita x


----------



## MargB

Well done everyone.

Intereresting discussion on BMI.  I was over the moon when my BMI fell below the obese level and I am "just" overweight!  The consultant at Slimming World did not really know what I was twittering on about or why I was so delighted.  My BMI is currently around 27 and I can't wait to see it drop to "normal".

And that is why I am part of Slimming World or any other such like organisation.  I want the discipline of the weigh in and to know that even though I feel much better, look much better, wearing smaller sizes I am still overweight and can't relax just yet.

Weigh in tomorrow evening and I think I am doing well.  However, there are cakes and Twix bars in the kitchen and although so far I have resisted, let's see what happens after lunch!!!


----------



## lucy123

Marg - go for a walk if you feel the urge - imagine how good you will feel if you lose tomorrow. why not resist and then have tomorrow if you lose?

Well done Alan - great loss considering you have been both ill and injured!


----------



## Emmal31

Well done Anita and Alan. Margb good luck for your weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## traceycat

well done so far everyone.


----------



## Emmal31

I haven't lost anything this week I hope to be better next week. I have stayed the same though which is good.


----------



## Andy HB

Emmal31 said:


> I haven't lost anything this week I hope to be better next week. I have stayed the same though which is good.



That's always marked as a win in my book! 

Andy


----------



## MargB

2lb off - yyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!

So, total group weight loss is :

*7 st 1.5lbs*


----------



## Steff

well done emma hun no shame there xx


Marg great news well done x


----------



## Lizzie53

Fantastic Marg. I am hoping for 1lb on Saturday.


----------



## lucy123

Yay - well done Marg - did you resist the other night? Bet you feel good now?

Emma - well done on the maintain - i would be happy with that.


----------



## Annimay

Well done Marg


----------



## MargB

lucy123 said:


> Yay - well done Marg - did you resist the other night? Bet you feel good now?



Mmmmm, sort of!   I had a tiny bit of cake but took a mini Twix bar which I ate immediately after being weighed!!!

I have no idea how I managed to lose 2lbs - thought half or a pound but 2 pounds!

Am now at 11st 1lb and my initial target was 10st.  I remember thinking back in February it was just wishful thinking and I would not stick to it.  I am not rushing as looking to keep off the weight so want to adjust the target to 9st 7lb and aim to achieve by next Summer.  And then the really difficult task of staying at target weight.


----------



## Steff

Lost 1lb this week.
loss so far

7st 2.5lb


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Lost 1lb this week.
> loss so far
> 
> 7st 2.5lb



well done hun  xx


----------



## Emmal31

Well done margb on your weight loss you must be very happy with yourself 

Thank you everyone x


----------



## Annimay

Well done Steff.


----------



## Lizzie53

Hey Steffie well done. I've had 4 weeks with no weight loss at all. Had a chat with dietician, doc says I must lose more, so I have done a bit more exercise and tinkered with the diet a bit and cut out the nibbling as much as poss. Any way just been on scales and yipee .6kg off- just over a pound since last Saturday. Better off than on but still a fair way to go to get out of the morbidly obese bracket.

Total group loss   7stone 3.5lbs


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Lizzie53 said:


> Hey Steffie well done. I've had 4 weeks with no weight loss at all. Had a chat with dietician, doc says I must lose more, so I have done a bit more exercise and tinkered with the diet a bit and cut out the nibbling as much as poss. Any way just been on scales and yipee .6kg off- just over a pound since last Saturday. Better off than on but still a fair way to go to get out of the morbidly obese bracket.
> 
> Total group loss   7stone 3.5lbs


Stayed the same for the last few weeks and at last the weight has dropped.

Lost a pound

Total group lost 7 stone 4.5lbs


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Stayed the same for the last few weeks and at last the weight has dropped.
> 
> Lost a pound
> 
> Total group lost 7 stone 4.5lbs



Well done Sheilagh!


----------



## Steff

well done all ty lizzie and anita xx emma to


----------



## Annimay

Great stuff sheilagh


----------



## tracey w

Well done all who have lost this week! 

Have stayed the same so far this week, but i have started my exercise again so thats good enough for me.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Lizzie and Sheilagh! Also well done Tracey for starting out with the exercise again - keep at it.

I lost 0.5lb this week - not a lot but after my 5lb loss last week, am slowly gettng there.


----------



## tracey w

Great Lucy, half a pound is good. As you say every week is different. Least were all going in the right direction and getting healthier in the process.


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Tracey

Think that makes us *7st 5lb* now!


----------



## Lizzie53

How far back do recordings of our losses go? I started on June 9th and before this weeks .5KG loss I have lost 15kg which at 2.2 lbs per KG is 2stone 5lbs! Or 33lbs. No need to include it if it's being a bit naughty to go back so far.


----------



## lucy123

Hi lizzie,

We start adding the weight lost in the week you join the group.


----------



## lucy123

Hi all,

Sorry to throw this at you all on a Monday Morning but its just over.....

7 weeks to Chrismas!​


----------



## MargB

And the Christmas cake is tasting good!!  Too good - so I don't expect a weight loss this week folks!


----------



## lucy123

eeer Marg! That wasn't what I meant. Not 7 weeks so start the xmas cake - naughty girl!
So come on everyone - 7 weeks til the big fat fella...!


----------



## Annimay

I've lost another 3lb this week  -  Have now lost a stone & half in 7 weeks.  Was slummer of the week too.

Group loss now 7st 8lb


----------



## Annimay

OOPs - that should have been slimmer of the week!


----------



## Steff

Annimay said:


> I've lost another 3lb this week  -  Have now lost a stone & half in 7 weeks.  Was slummer of the week too.
> 
> Group loss now 7st 8lb



Brilliant!!! that is so good well done on the weight loss and being slimmer of the week hun xx


----------



## MargB

Well done Anita - love the typo!


----------



## lucy123

Well, I have waited a very long time for this moment (years in fact!).
Also this is a big moment for me as I have never revealed my weight to anyone before (excluding my pt and gp/nurse). Those of you who know me well will realise how hard this reveal is for me but here goes......
I now weigh 15 stone 13.5 lbs after losing 3lbs already this week. I don't normally post until Friday but to get into the 15 stone club has been a goal of mine for so long I just had to post!  I don't mind admitting now that in June of this year I weighed 19.5 stone.
I have not been this weight for over 10 years!

I have decided to reveal my weight now so I won't go back up to where I was before ever again!

I don't know how I expected to feel today, but just feel weird, proud and quite emotional!

Thanks all in the WLG for all your support and encouragement.

Now you have to help me get into the 14 stone club now!!!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Well, I have waited a very long time for this moment (years in fact!).
> Also this is a big moment for me as I have never revealed my weight to anyone before (excluding my pt and gp/nurse). Those of you who know me well will realise how hard this reveal is for me but here goes......
> I now weigh 15 stone 13.5 lbs after losing 3lbs already this week. I don't normally post until Friday but to get into the 15 stone club has been a goal of mine for so long I just had to post!  I don't mind admitting now that in June of this year I weighed 19.5 stone.
> I have not been this weight for over 10 years!
> 
> I have decided to reveal my weight now so I won't go back up to where I was before ever again!
> 
> I don't know how I expected to feel today, but just feel weird, proud and quite emotional!
> 
> Thanks all in the WLG for all your support and encouragement.
> 
> Now you have to help me get into the 14 stone club now!!!



Lucy that is absolutly fantastic you brave gal, very well done Lucy your amazing thanks to you for setting this all up with Caz in the first place xx

congratulations


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Steffie,


Sorry forgot to add the 3lbs on...

We now have lost 

7 stone 11 lbs​


----------



## Andy HB

*A bunch of flowers for the lady methinks!*


----------



## lucy123

Aah Andy - how very nice.
I am quite choked!


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> Well, I have waited a very long time for this moment (years in fact!).
> Also this is a big moment for me as I have never revealed my weight to anyone before (excluding my pt and gp/nurse). Those of you who know me well will realise how hard this reveal is for me but here goes......
> I now weigh 15 stone 13.5 lbs after losing 3lbs already this week. I don't normally post until Friday but to get into the 15 stone club has been a goal of mine for so long I just had to post!  I don't mind admitting now that in June of this year I weighed 19.5 stone.
> I have not been this weight for over 10 years!
> 
> I have decided to reveal my weight now so I won't go back up to where I was before ever again!
> 
> I don't know how I expected to feel today, but just feel weird, proud and quite emotional!
> 
> Thanks all in the WLG for all your support and encouragement.
> 
> Now you have to help me get into the 14 stone club now!!!



Fantastic Lucy, well done  .  Feels great to get down to the next stone bracket doesnt it xxx


----------



## traceycat

well done lucy hun, thats great news. congratulations xxx


----------



## Lizzie53

Fantastic news - well done, I'm another one who hasn't revealed my weight to anyone other than the health team. I might make it public when I feel I have lost enough lol. 
Keep up the good work Lucy - I am in awe.


----------



## MargB

Lucy that is brilliant!  Well done and we all know the effort that has gone in to losing so much weight.

You are an inspiration to us all and have helped so many of us just in the relatively short time this board has been going.

Thanks for all your support and sharing with us.


----------



## tracey w

Lucy, what a tremendous effort, very well done!

I have no loss to report alas  although i have been exercising like a trouper and really upped it this week. Just one of those weeks i guess.


----------



## lucy123

Thank you all - that is so very kind of you all.


----------



## Steff

Sorry to say i have gained 2lb this week


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> Sorry to say i have gained 2lb this week



I beat you! 

I'd slipped up really badly over the last couple of weeks and was 5lb up at one stage. I'm now crawling back down to where I should be (currently just a smidgen above 200lbs)

It's amazing what happens when you take your eye off the ball and just slip into old habits. Atleast I now get it sorted before it gets too bad. 

I'm expecting to be a bit of a yo-yo when I get down to my eventual target weight. I really don't know how people who say they've been the same weight for decades do it!

Andy

p.s. Current Group Weight Loss is ....

7 stone 11 lbs​


----------



## Steff

Aww andy im not to disheartened to be honest ive just lost my va va voom at the minute but being poorly never helps,,hope we both get back on the weight LOSS wagon next week x


----------



## lucy123

Hi Steffie, we all have blips. Get yourself well soon.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Lucy you have done really well.

I have stayed the same this week 

I seem to be playing with the same 2 pounds at the moment on, off, stayed the same. I would really like to loose 3 pounds before the end of November as that would get me down into the next stone.

I always find it hard dropping down to into the next seems to take me about 6 weeks


----------



## lucy123

Hi Sheilagh,  I have certainly been there with the lose, put on, maintain palava. I think sometimes our body just needs time and it eventually kicks in again. The important thing is to keep at it. Have you tried logging what  you eat each day?
Keep up the good work - you have done well so far.


----------



## tracey w

Well, i dont feel too bad now for not loosing this week.

I have tried really hard with the exercise but my weight is going up 2lb down 2lb so frustrating. I think the thing is to keep motivated, eventually it will come down, it has to!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

tracey w said:


> Well, i dont feel too bad now for not loosing this week.
> 
> I have tried really hard with the exercise but my weight is going up 2lb down 2lb so frustrating. I think the thing is to keep motivated, eventually it will come down, it has to!



Sounds as though we are in the same boat.

Noticed that you are from Warrington.............that were my Mum is from. Spent many of my summer holidays there


----------



## MargB

Oh dear, have put back on the 2lb I lost last week.

Knew that Christmas cake was not a brilliant idea when trying to lose weight - but it tasted so good!!!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Marg - only one thing to do now - a new week, a fresh start.
Has all the cake gone? If so I just know you can do it!


----------



## Lizzie53

Grrr, put on a pound during the week and it's off today. That means no loss since last Saturday despite the extra exercise! Must try harder.


----------



## Emmal31

Well done lucy you must be so determined to have lost all that weight you are an insperation to everyone 

I have also stayed the same this week which is good - I haven't been too good again this week mainly due to high readings and feeling down about things 

Well done to all of you who have stayed the same.


----------



## lucy123

Yep - totally agree with Emma. To me staying the same is all part of the game. As long as overall we don't go up an up its all good! Well done everyone and thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## cazscot

Oh dear I put on 1.5lbs this week (but was deserved I have been munching and havent managed to get to the gym for 2 weeks).  Somebody please give me a kick up the b******* need to get back into this...


----------



## Northerner

Carol! Don't get complacent after your recent terrific weight loss - get back to the gym!  (Was I masterful and assertive ehough?)


----------



## lucy123

Carole, you can't do everything in one go and I know how busy you have been with Uni. I also know you will get back on it this week...but here's a big kick to get you on the way!


----------



## Andy HB

cazscot said:


> Oh dear I put on 1.5lbs this week (but was deserved I have been munching and havent managed to get to the gym for 2 weeks).  Somebody please give me a kick up the b******* need to get back into this...



No kick from me other than to say that I've just had a 'relaxing' break from the weight loss treadmill myself (actually, I was not particularly happy about it, but ....)

Just enjoy the time off and make a pledge to yourself to lose that 1.5lbs and some more before your next period of 'relaxation'! 

Andy


----------



## Carina1962

have stayed the same this week but at least i haven't gained as i've had a bad week worrying about a personal issue.


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Carol! Don't get complacent after your recent terrific weight loss - get back to the gym!  (Was I masterful and assertive ehough?)





lucy123 said:


> Carole, you can't do everything in one go and I know how busy you have been with Uni. I also know you will get back on it this week...but here's a big kick to get you on the way!





Andy HB said:


> No kick from me other than to say that I've just had a 'relaxing' break from the weight loss treadmill myself (actually, I was not particularly happy about it, but ....)
> 
> Just enjoy the time off and make a pledge to yourself to lose that 1.5lbs and some more before your next period of 'relaxation'!
> 
> Andy



Thanks everyone, much appreciated .  Weightwatchers have changed their points system today so hopefully that is the kick up the b******* I am needing...  Have stayed on track today (we wont talk about the chinese buffet on Saturday night and will just draw a line under it ).


----------



## tracey w

You go Carol!!


----------



## lucy123

Yeah Carol - well done.
I am having a week where unfortunately work is taking over so am having to consider very early shifts in the gym!!! Yikes!
I am trying to really concentrate on what I am eating as this week is very stressful - and thats when I used to fall off the roundabout!


----------



## Emmal31

Hi everyone

I've lost another 1lb this week I'm one happy bunny after not losing anything for over two weeks, I finally think I can do the final push and lose those 6lbs before christmas is here


----------



## lucy123

Well done Emma - a good loss to get you to xmas.
I lost another little 1/2lb so that brings us to 

*7 stone 12.5lbs!*


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Well done Emma - a good loss to get you to xmas.
> I lost another little 1/2lb so that brings us to
> 
> *7 stone 12.5lbs!*



Well done lucy  sorry I forgot to add to the total thank you for doing that for me  xx


----------



## tracey w

Well done Lucy and Emma


----------



## Andy HB

tracey w said:


> Well done Lucy and Emma



Agreed! 

Especially as I am currently 'letting the side down' because my go-slow week turned into a fortnight and is probably now getting on for a month.

Fear not, though! I will return to the WLG fold before too much longer!

Andy


----------



## Emmal31

Thank you both, Andy don't worry I've had two weeks off myself recently I find it helps to do that every so often so that when you come back to the diet you're not thinking about the naughty food's so much


----------



## Steff

second week running nothing to report guys x sorry


----------



## MargB

Lost half a pound over the two weeks.  Just another 1lb and I would be into the next stone but I always stall at the half and full stone markers.  Got to be in my head.

so, *7 stone 13lbs*


----------



## tracey w

well done Marg, you will soon be there dont worry!


----------



## Steff

MargB said:


> Lost half a pound over the two weeks.  Just another 1lb and I would be into the next stone but I always stall at the half and full stone markers.  Got to be in my head.
> 
> so, *7 stone 13lbs*



well done Marg x


----------



## lucy123

Thanks everyone again for the support. 
Well done Emma and Marg (come on Marg one little push and you can do it!).
Steffie, Tracey, Andy, - you know you will do it when the time is right - the good news is you are not piling and piling it on, so how about a week of going for it again?

Caz -sounds like you have it all sorted again - wouldn't expect anything less from you!

I think we are all doing amazing!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Steffie, Tracey, Andy, - you know you will do it when the time is right - the good news is you are not piling and piling it on, so how about a week of going for it again?



Agreed. But for more than a week for me. Just one last little binge today and then I'll be back on track up until the 'C' time in December!


----------



## lucy123

That sounds good Andy. Even though I have been losing I can honestly say weekends have still been a bit too naughty for me, so I am with you from Monday until Christmas I shall be good!


----------



## tracey w

Thanks Lucy, I have stayed the same for about 4 weeks now.

doing lots of running on my treadmill, and feel fitter and more toned.

Am doing lots of healthy cooking, but must admit we still like our meals out once or twice a week and im not going to change that.

I know i need a week or two being especially good and i promise i will try from Monday!

I do want to loose another 7 - 10lbs but i feel really pleased that im exercising most days, this is the most important thing for me to achieve health wise and the motivation i get here makes me do it, so thank you.


----------



## cazscot

Lost a wee half pound today .  But considering I had a chinese buffet and didnt track my food for 3 days I am okay with that.  I wont update the total as I have 1.5lbs still to loose until I get back to were I was 3 weeks ago...


----------



## tracey w

Well done Carol!


----------



## lucy123

~Well done Carol, your week has been as stressful as mine I think - so half a pound is excellent. Well done!

Tracey - the exercise is just as important and you will see a difference on the scales soon because of it, so keep at it - well done.


----------



## Lizzie53

Stayed the same this week. Better than putting any on I suppose.


----------



## lucy123

Keep going Lizzie, it will come off if you keep at it!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

MargB said:


> Lost half a pound over the two weeks.  Just another 1lb and I would be into the next stone but I always stall at the half and full stone markers.  Got to be in my head.
> 
> so, *7 stone 13lbs*



I also suffer with the same problem when it gets to the next stone.....so frustrating isn't it


----------



## bev

Just alter the dial on the scales...Bev


----------



## lucy123

Ha Ha - now why didn't we think of that one Bev - just done it and I am only 8 stone! Problem is there is a mirror behind me and thats saying otherwise!!


----------



## tracey w

Well after much discussion with OH, we decided our digital scales arnt right.

I keep going up  2lb down 2lb, and now he has taken up exercise too, motivated by me and he thinks he should be a bit lighter.

So i said right ill buy new ones this week, but this morning im down the 2lb again, so I now think they are working after all


----------



## Andy HB

tracey w said:


> Well after much discussion with OH, we decided our digital scales arnt right.
> 
> I keep going up  2lb down 2lb, and now he has taken up exercise too, motivated by me and he thinks he should be a bit lighter.
> 
> So i said right ill buy new ones this week, but this morning im down the 2lb again, so I now think they are working after all



Put something of a known weight on them and see what you get.

This 2lb up and down is something that I've regularly experienced too, but I think it is more down to my natural bodily variations. Drinking a pint of water can make the difference of atleast a lb straight away!

Current Total Weight Loss :-

*7st 13lbs*

Andy


----------



## allisonb

Can I join the weight loss group?????  Seems like you're all encouraging each other loads.  I started doing slimming world at the end of July because I decided to stop pretending that I was happy with my weight.  It's been like someone flicking a switch in my head.  I have lost exactly 3 stone so far and am thoroughly enjoying it and best of all.....it's easy!  Wish I'd done it years ago!

Keep it up you guys!


----------



## Andy HB

allisonb said:


> Can I join the weight loss group?????  Seems like you're all encouraging each other loads.  I started doing slimming world at the end of July because I decided to stop pretending that I was happy with my weight.  It's been like someone flicking a switch in my head.  I have lost exactly 3 stone so far and am thoroughly enjoying it and best of all.....it's easy!  Wish I'd done it years ago!
> 
> Keep it up you guys!



Oh go on then! 

You are more than welcome, especially if you can keep our group total ticking over!

Andy


----------



## traceycat

sorry guys, the past few weeks ive had no weight loss to report. i was 12st 8lb i think it was but then creaped up to 12st 11lb. i weight on monday an i was 12st 9lb but im gonna wait to next monday before weighing again an see if it has stayed off or if it was just down for one day. i wasnt doing very good there for a few weeks but this week so far ive been excersizing realy well so hopeflly i will have something to add to the weight loss next week, fingers crossed. well done to everyone btw.


----------



## Andy HB

traceycat said:


> sorry guys, the past few weeks ive had no weight loss to report. i was 12st 8lb i think it was but then creaped up to 12st 11lb. i weight on monday an i was 12st 9lb but im gonna wait to next monday before weighing again an see if it has stayed off or if it was just down for one day. i wasnt doing very good there for a few weeks but this week so far ive been excersizing realy well so hopeflly i will have something to add to the weight loss next week, fingers crossed. well done to everyone btw.



That's actually sounding pretty good to me. I think you've done really well to put a stop to the gain and reverse it quickly.


----------



## traceycat

Andy HB said:


> That's actually sounding pretty good to me. I think you've done really well to put a stop to the gain and reverse it quickly.



thanks andy, i was letting things slip there for awhile, just got very lazy i guess but been realy trying this week by excersising with the wii. i think my eating habits were starting to creep up on me again aswel by eating fast foods even though i know they arent good for me. hopefully im getting back on track now though.


----------



## tracey w

Woooooooooooooooooooooo


Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Finally i am happy to report I have lost half a pound, been a long while coming but on the right track 

7 st 13.51b


----------



## tracey w

Well done Tracey, keep up the good work, I am exercising like a demon too


----------



## Andy HB

tracey w said:


> Well done Tracey, keep up the good work, I am exercising like a demon too



Thanks and well done for adding something to the total Tracey! I'm not likely to be contributing anything for a little bit (but am getting there!).

Andy


----------



## tracey w

Andy HB said:


> Thanks and well done for adding something to the total Tracey! I'm not likely to be contributing anything for a little bit (but am getting there!).
> 
> Andy



Andy you will get there, I have litterally never done so much exercise, im up to runnning 35 mins without walking in between. A great achievement for me personally.

But weight loss been slow. However I am happy to think my health must be benefitting from the exercise and im sure the weight will come off when its ready.


----------



## Andy HB

tracey w said:


> Andy you will get there, I have litterally never done so much exercise, im up to runnning 35 mins without walking in between. A great achievement for me personally.
> 
> But weight loss been slow. However I am happy to think my health must be benefitting from the exercise and im sure the weight will come off when its ready.



I actually think that a slow weight loss is the way to go. I think that it gives the body time to adjust and means that when the target weight is achieved there isn't much of a change required to stop any further weight loss.

It also makes it more of a lifetime lifestyle change (if you get my drift) as opposed to a temporary 'diet' approach.

Running for 35mins non-stop is a definite achievement in my book! Well done!!


----------



## traceycat

well done tracey, your doing great. wow running for 35mins, i managed 5mins running today on the wii pretending i was on a track an i was knakered, did some boxing and tennis on it aswel so about 1hr excersise on the wii, then 10mins on my rowing machine, will defantly be trying much harder.


----------



## tracey w

traceycat said:


> well done tracey, your doing great. wow running for 35mins, i managed 5mins running today on the wii pretending i was on a track an i was knakered, did some boxing and tennis on it aswel so about 1hr excersise on the wii, then 10mins on my rowing machine, will defantly be trying much harder.



thanks Tracey, well have been building it up over a few months now, 1hr 10mins is a great effort. I think its what you get used to as well, im sure if i had a WII id be knack in about 5 mins


----------



## traceycat

tracey w said:


> thanks Tracey, well have been building it up over a few months now, 1hr 10mins is a great effort. I think its what you get used to as well, im sure if i had a WII id be knack in about 5 mins



i think if i hadnt let things slip so much id be able to manage more, but im happy enough that i can actuly excersise these days without getting knakered after the first minute, i am finding it alot easier the more i do it.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Allisonb - welcome to the group - just post your loss each week! 
Both Tracey's - well done to you both with the exercise. Is the running on treadmill or outside. Thats a fantastic start.
Andy - keep going, you know you are getting it sorted!

Sorry not replying quickly - quite tied up at the moment!


----------



## tracey w

Lucy, I have a treadmill at home, so no excuses re weather etc


----------



## traceycat

tracey w said:


> Lucy, I have a treadmill at home, so no excuses re weather etc



i would love a treadmill, only thing is having the room as i already have an excercise bike an a rowing machine in my room.


----------



## tracey w

traceycat said:


> i would love a treadmill, only thing is having the room as i already have an excercise bike an a rowing machine in my room.



I got it when i gave up my gym membership as i thought it would be a better investment. Cant fit anything else in there though would love a rowing machine!


----------



## traceycat

tracey w said:


> I got it when i gave up my gym membership as i thought it would be a better investment. Cant fit anything else in there though would love a rowing machine!



i bought my rowing machine in asda in march this year for ?30 its good enough with digial readings an all.
if i was to get a treadmill would i have to go for a real expensive one?


----------



## tracey w

traceycat said:


> i bought my rowing machine in asda in march this year for ?30 its good enough with digial readings an all.
> if i was to get a treadmill would i have to go for a real expensive one?



I think you get what you pay for and the prices range greatly. I decided i would save a few hundred pounds a year so went for a middle of the road one. If you wait until January you should get some good offers, they even do sales before xmas nowadays too.


----------



## cazscot

I put on 5lbs at wi today  but I know it is not all fat as I am feeling really bloated at the moment (ladies will understand  )...  Also the new tablets I am on for my shoulder can cause weight gain as well so will just need to wait and see what happens with that...  Have been shopping and have all my healthy fruit and veg in and will be back on the waggon after my friends party tonight...


----------



## Steff

3lb weight loss to report this week.


----------



## tracey w

cazscot said:


> I put on 5lbs at wi today  but I know it is not all fat as I am feeling really bloated at the moment (ladies will understand  )...  Also the new tablets I am on for my shoulder can cause weight gain as well so will just need to wait and see what happens with that...  Have been shopping and have all my healthy fruit and veg in and will be back on the waggon after my friends party tonight...



Know what you mean so dont fret about it. Good luck for next week


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> 3lb weight loss to report this week.



Very well done, thats a lot!


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Very well done, thats a lot!



Thanks ive really buckled down, all the hard work may be undo later though as we are going out for a meal


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> 3lb weight loss to report this week.



Good loss there Steffie. One meal out shouldn't do too much damage, so I hope you enjoy it tonight!


----------



## Andy HB

The current total (including Steffie's 3lb) is ....

*8st 2.5 lbs*


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> The current total (including Steffie's 3lb) is ....
> 
> *8st 2.5 lbs*



thanks Andy.


----------



## traceycat

well done steffie, 3lbs is a great loss


----------



## lucy123

cazscot said:


> I put on 5lbs at wi today  but I know it is not all fat as I am feeling really bloated at the moment (ladies will understand  )...  Also the new tablets I am on for my shoulder can cause weight gain as well so will just need to wait and see what happens with that...  Have been shopping and have all my healthy fruit and veg in and
> will be back on the waggon after my friends party tonight...



Hi Carol, well the line is drawn, enjoy the party and a new week lies ahead! Hope the tablets are working and you are getting a good nights sleep!

Well done Steffie.


----------



## Steff

thanks Lucy and Tracey


----------



## donnarob

Hi Everyone, 

I've lost 5 lbs this week! 

Donna


----------



## Steff

donnarob said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've lost 5 lbs this week!
> 
> Donna



Well done Donna thats a great loss


----------



## lucy123

Well Done Donna - a fabulous start!!

8 stone 7.5 lbs!!


----------



## traceycat

well done donna, a great loss.


----------



## traceycat

ive lost 1lb this week, not alot but hopefully im now heading in the right direction.


----------



## lucy123

traceycat said:


> ive lost 1lb this week, not alot but hopefully im now heading in the right direction.



Well done Tracey - you are up and running now!
8 stone 8.5lbs now everyone!


----------



## tracey w

Well done donna and tracey.



I have lost 1lb wooooohoooo


----------



## lucy123

Yeah Well done Tracey

8 stone 9.5lb - 9 stone here we come folks!


----------



## Andy HB

Well done everyone! 

And lucy123 for all that adding up that you're doing at the moment (hint to everyone else)


----------



## tracey w

Andy HB said:


> Well done everyone!
> 
> And lucy123 for all that adding up that you're doing at the moment (hint to everyone else)



sorry Andy, oops  must of been too exited by the loss


----------



## Andy HB

tracey w said:


> sorry Andy, oops  must of been too exited by the loss



Don't worry, I'm just jealous! 

Current Weight Loss Total :-

*8 st 9.5 lb*


----------



## Annimay

I've now lost another 2.5lb

Group total now: 8st 12lb


----------



## Northerner

Wow, well done Anita!  I can't shift anything at the monet!


----------



## lucy123

Fabulous Anita! You are doing really well - are you feeling the benefits yet?

Well done all - lets keep going - we don't want to LOOK like santa when he comes do we??!!!


----------



## Andy HB

Annimay said:


> I've now lost another 2.5lb
> 
> Group total now: 8st 12lb



Looking good!


----------



## tracey w

Well done Anita, thats brill


----------



## traceycat

well done anita.


----------



## Steff

Well done tracey and anita

my own loss this week was 1lb.

8st 13lb


----------



## Emmal31

Well done everyone you're doing brilliantly. 

Don't think I've posted lately but I've lost another 2lbs this week so that takes the total to

9 St 1lb

That is right isn't it?


----------



## lucy123

Woo Hoo - well done all....NOW ...we have to go for 10 stone for christmas!!


----------



## Andy HB

Well done Emma and Steffie.


----------



## Emmal31

Thanks Andy and Lucy.

I think we can hit the 10 stone goal


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done every one.

I have lost 2 pounds this week

so the total for the group now is 9 St 3lb


----------



## katie

I've lost 3 lb so that's:

9 St 6lb


----------



## MargB

Half a pound off - not bad considering I was on holiday last week and was sure the weight was piling on!

So: 
*9st 6.5lb*

Wow, almost at my target weight for the whole group loss.

Well done everyone!!


----------



## tracey w

Yes well done everyone!

Lucy I think it will be 11 stone by xmas


----------



## Steff

Great work all really really coming along nicely.


----------



## Annimay

Well done everyone, we're all doing brilliantly!


----------



## lucy123

Well done all ..some great losses yesterday!!! 10 stone (and then 11 Tracey!) here we come!


----------



## Northerner

Finally! I have lost 2 pounds, so now the total loss is:

*9st 8.5lb*


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everone  think we might hit 11 stone by Christmas


----------



## tracey w

Well done Northe, you just have to keep persevering like me. We will get there in the end


----------



## Karen

*May I join?*

Part of my more positive thinking is to get my weight down, so may I join the group please? 
I have a lot to lose so your support will be really helpful. Weigh day is Monday.


----------



## Andy HB

Karen said:


> Part of my more positive thinking is to get my weight down, so may I join the group please?
> I have a lot to lose so your support will be really helpful. Weigh day is Monday.



The more, the merrier!


----------



## lucy123

You are most welcome Karen, just post your weight loss (but only if it is a pure loss and not a loss of the previous weeks gain if you understand!). We are aiming for 10 stone for christmas and am sure we will do it.

Make sure you take a look at the NSV thread too - its not all about the pounds!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Make sure you take a look at the NSV thread too - its not all about the pounds!



But if you do your own cooking it could be about the pinnies?


----------



## lucy123

Are you on the whisky again Andy?


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Are you on the whisky again Andy?



Not yet, but a darned fine idea for this evening!


----------



## lucy123

Calories Andy, Calories!!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Calories Andy, Calories!!



I'm going to have to check how many calories there are in a pint of The Balvenie.

Anyway Current Group Total Loss is ....

*9 st 8.5 lbs*


----------



## Steff

Welcome onboard Karen x


----------



## traceycat

ive lost 2lbs this week
thats a total group loss of

*9st 10.5lbs*

have i did this right? feel free to fix it if im wrong.


----------



## Andy HB

Andy HB said:


> I'm going to have to check how many calories there are in a pint of The Balvenie.
> 
> Anyway Current Group Total Loss is ....
> 
> *9 st 10.5 lbs*



According to the drinkaware website it's 55 calories per 25ml. Now, a litre of water is a pint and three quarters (I assume that it's the same for whisky), so

1 Pint = 4 * Litre / 7
1 Litre  = 2,200 cals (i.e. 40 * 55 cals)

and therefore,

1 Pint = 4 * 2,200 / 7 cals = 1,257 cals

So, to meet my daily calorific target, I will have one and a half pints of whisky! Cool!!


----------



## Steff

traceycat said:


> ive lost 2lbs this week
> thats a total group loss of
> 
> *9st 10.5lbs*
> 
> have i did this right? feel free to fix it if im wrong.



Well done Tracey hun 

I must mail you and have a catch up hun xx


----------



## traceycat

thanks steff hun. yes please do, be great to catch up.
woops i think i may have put the total down wrong, could someone fix it please for me


----------



## Andy HB

traceycat said:


> thanks steff hun. yes please do, be great to catch up.
> woops i think i may have put the total down wrong, could someone fix it please for me



'Tis done.

Current Group Total is ....

*9 st 10.5 lbs*


----------



## traceycat

thanks andy, i cant count lol


----------



## Northerner

I've lost another pound 

Current Group Total is ....

*9 st 11.5 lbs*


----------



## traceycat

Northerner said:


> I've lost another pound
> 
> Current Group Total is ....
> 
> *9 st 11.5 lbs*



well done northener


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've lost another pound
> 
> Current Group Total is ....
> 
> *9 st 11.5 lbs*



Good work Northey


----------



## Annimay

Way hey!  I've lost 4 pounds this week!!!!.   Was Slimmer of the Week, and also Slimmer of the month at my Slimming World class. 

Group total now 10 st 1.5 pounds (correct me if I've added it up wrong)


----------



## Annimay

And well done to Tracey & Northey!


----------



## Andy HB

An excellent loss there Annimay! 

I can also confirm that you can add up properly (unlike some I'd could mention!)


----------



## Northerner

Well done Anita!


----------



## traceycat

well done annimay.


----------



## lucy123

Well done all - an amazing loss by us all. 10 stone beaten. That is brilliant.
Lots of soups simmering away this week maybe?
Also - I ihave been drinking low cal/sugar blackcurrant with hot water - sort of comforting in this weather!


----------



## Karen

You are all doing so well-congratulations to you Anita, you must be so pleased.
Have made a big pot of vegetable soup this morning, so that's lunch sorted for a few days .


----------



## Emmal31

Well done Anita that's an excellent achievement! and well done northerner for another weight loss (sorry haven't kept up to date with posts lately) x


----------



## tracey w

Well done Tracey, Northe and Anita!!!


----------



## Steff

A gain of a pound this week to be honest im not at all bothered at the minute way im feeling ... i wont get to dispondent i will lose it another time


----------



## lucy123

Never mind - I would expect there to be a few gains this week Steffie due to the weather - I have stayed the same even though I shopped and planned my meals! The cold weather caused me to get home much later a few times and plans sort of went out of the window.

We need Superstar Andy to hold the reign this week I think!

Next week we will do our bit - hey?


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> We need ..... Andy to hold the reign this week I think!
> 
> Next week we will do our bit - hey?



(I'm far too modest to quote all of that - I type immodestly)

One is trying one's best right up to Xmas! 

A pound gain is neither here nor there, Steffie (atleast that is what I tell myself too). But, a loss of a pound is ALWAYS significant! 

I look forward to you losing that pound and more again and hope your levels even out quickly too.


----------



## katie

Stayed the same this week, but ive been pretty bad!


----------



## Emmal31

I also stayed the same this week I've been stuck in doors for a while now haven't been swimming for a week because I don't want to drive there whilst there's still snow. Haven't been getting out for my walks either due to not really being able to walk and pram and snow doesn't mix well.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

For the last month or so I have been playing with the same few pounds on and off they went but this week I am really chuffed as I have lost 2 pounds  

 and its a special 2 pounds as it takes me down into the next stone so now 12stone 2 pounds. I f I can manage to loose another 2 pounds before Christmas I will have lost 2 stone since September.

10 st 3.5 pounds


----------



## cazscot

I have lost 4lbs (in 2 weeks as didnt make it to wi last Sat) taking me back to 14st 10.5lbs but I am still 2lbs heavier than a few weeks ago so I am not updating the group total until I get back to that weight.

I have been stress eating over the last few days so will really need to behave myself now!


----------



## Northerner

Well done Carol, great that you are on the way down again despite all the stresses lately!


----------



## Steff

Well done Sheiliagh and Carol x


----------



## Andy HB

cazscot said:


> I have lost 4lbs (in 2 weeks as didnt make it to wi last Sat) taking me back to 14st 10.5lbs but I am still 2lbs heavier than a few weeks ago so I am not updating the group total until I get back to that weight.
> 
> I have been stress eating over the last few days so will really need to behave myself now!



That's really good Carol. I'm sure those 2lbs will be off in no time. 

And well done Sheilagh! It's always good breaking those stone barriers. I'm in sniffing distance of 14st, but those extra 2lbs are proving a little tricky to shift!


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> For the last month or so I have been playing with the same few pounds on and off they went but this week I am really chuffed as I have lost 2 pounds
> 
> and its a special 2 pounds as it takes me down into the next stone so now 12stone 2 pounds. I f I can manage to loose another 2 pounds before Christmas I will have lost 2 stone since September.
> 
> 10 st 3.5 pounds



Brilliant Sheilagh! Well done!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carol and Sheilagh!


----------



## MargB

I have not lost anything for a few weeks - not gained either but stuck on 11st exactly!  Oh, just half a pound would make me feel so much happier!!


----------



## tracey w

Me too Marg!

I have stayed the same for a couple of weeks, bu am happy with that as ive not been able to do much exercise. Hoping to loose 2lbs before xmas to take me under the stone mark!


----------



## Karen

Weigh day today and I've lost 4 lbs. Really pleased with that 

Group total is now 10st 5.5lbs


----------



## Northerner

Karen said:


> Weigh day today and I've lost 4 lbs. Really pleased with that
> 
> Group total is now 10st 5.5lbs



Brilliant! Well done Karen!


----------



## Steff

great well done karen x


----------



## lucy123

Well done Karen, Marg and Tracy...better than gaining you two, and a good loss for Karen.


----------



## tracey w

Great achievement Karen


----------



## Annimay

Well done Karen.

I'm afraid I've gained this week.  Will try harder!


----------



## tracey w

I have lost half a pound! 



total 10 stone 6lbs


----------



## lucy123

YEAH!!!  Its heading down now Tracey!!


----------



## Steff

well done Trace


----------



## MargB

Well done Karen and Tracey.

Amazed by how much we have lost between us.  Yay!!!


----------



## Steff

2lb loss this week im quite pleased as usually i only have to look at choccy and the weight goes on but nope i remained strong...

weight loss so far is 


10st 8lb


----------



## lucy123

Well done Steffie - I have too much partying to do now, so am hoping to maintain until christmas then go for it in the new year!


----------



## Steff

Thanks hun, yes I think this next few weeks will be the toughest..

p.s I wonder how brain(dorsetlad)is getting on been a while since he has been on x


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> 2lb loss this week im quite pleased as usually i only have to look at choccy and the weight goes on but nope i remained strong...
> 
> weight loss so far is
> 
> 
> 10st 8lb



Well done Steffie. 

I have a complaint though. Will you please stop teleporting your lost weight to me!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> Well done Steffie.
> 
> I have a complaint though. Will you please stop teleporting your lost weight to me!



Take your complaint up with Lucy then (ner ner)


----------



## MargB

half pound weight loss which is still a loss!!!!

So *10st 8.5lb*


----------



## Annimay

Well done Steffie & Marg!


----------



## lucy123

It certainly is Marg - well done!


----------



## Emmal31

Well done to steffie and Marg.

I've not lost anything again this week but I have stayed the same which I'm pleased with. I might just leave the extra weight loss until the new year now.


----------



## lucy123

Thats exactly what I am doing Emma - too much partying at the moment and I am also having to cut down my gym for a few weeks. Maintaining is sometimes just as important as losing weight!


----------



## tracey w

Well done all who have lost and good luck with the maintains. thats what im hoping for too


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Thats exactly what I am doing Emma - too much partying at the moment and I am also having to cut down my gym for a few weeks. Maintaining is sometimes just as important as losing weight!



Definitely lucy  I haven't gone swimming in a few days I was going up to 4 times a week before  x


----------



## Emmal31

tracey w said:


> Well done all who have lost and good luck with the maintains. thats what im hoping for too



Good luck to you too. I'm really hoping I don't put too much on over christmas and ruin all my good work x


----------



## Dizzydi

This morning I am 2.5 lb lighter ! Fingers crossed next week I will not gain with my crimbo parties


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> This morning I am 2.5 lb lighter ! Fingers crossed next week I will not gain with my crimbo parties



Good start Di well done, you can do it be strong, dont deny yourself to much thats when it starts praying on your mind and you crave things more x


----------



## Andy HB

That'll do for starters. Well done! 

Also, when the weight loss stops, don't despair. It happens to me all the time and so long as I re-focus my efforts, it starts coming off again. 

Occasionally, I do have to recheck my diet and that often highlights where I've relaxed a bit too much. I am due another diet check, if I haven't shifted a couple of pounds by the end of next week though!


----------



## Emmal31

Well done Di keep up the good work xx


----------



## lucy123

Well done Di. Keep it up but don't be too harsh on yourself! Its the festive season!!


----------



## traceycat

well done di.
im afraid ive nothing lost this week.


----------



## Karen

Well done Di! 
Lost 1lb this week, not been able to do much exercise - that's my excuse anyway 
Total group loss 10st 12lb


----------



## Steff

Karen said:


> Well done Di!
> Lost 1lb this week, not been able to do much exercise - that's my excuse anyway
> Total group loss 10st 12lb



Karen well done a 1lb is a 1lb hun xx


----------



## Karen

Thanks Staffie - sorry I missed your post on the 10th so well done on your 2lb loss 
Also thumbs up to Marg too!


----------



## Steff

Karen said:


> Thanks Staffie - sorry I missed your post on the 10th so well done on your 2lb loss
> Also thumbs up to Marg too!



no bother hun thank you x


----------



## lucy123

Well done Karen ...we need a cheeky 2lb folk to hit our target - please don't look my way though!!


----------



## Emmal31

Well done Karen any loss is good so keep it up xx


----------



## Annimay

lucy123 said:


> Well done Karen ...we need a cheeky 2lb folk to hit our target - please don't look my way though!!



Well done Karen.

'Fraid I'm not going to contribute a cheeky anything this week as I've gained a pound.  I'm going to try harder this week.

*thinks* I do not like chocolate, I do not like mince pies, I do not like ....  oh who am I kidding?


----------



## lucy123

You have done so well though Anita - and we have to remember - its xmas.
I am going for one last push this week to see if I can reverse some damage!


----------



## MargB

I do not expect to lose any more until after Christmas - Christmas lunch at work today, Christmas meal out tomorrow night (straight after SW weigh-in!)

I am going to relax and enjoy myself!


----------



## lucy123

..and you thoroughly deserve to Marg. Well done this year -see you in the new year!
Merry Christmas x


----------



## donnarob

Hi Girls, 

I've lost a total of 5kgs in the last month.  I started on Metformin 16th November, and the weight seems to be melting away.  I estimate that to be 11lbs.  One benefit of being in this position - no rice, pasta, bread or potatoes and it's working!  

Donna xxx

Merry Christmas to everyone, enjoy yourselves on the run up to the festivities. 

Donna x


----------



## Northerner

donnarob said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I've lost a total of 5kgs in the last month.  I started on Metformin 16th November, and the weight seems to be melting away.  I estimate that to be 11lbs.  One benefit of being in this position - no rice, pasta, bread or potatoes and it's working!
> 
> Donna xxx
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone, enjoy yourselves on the run up to the festivities.
> 
> Donna x



Well done Donna! That's a terrific achievement!  (There are some boys here too! )


----------



## Andy HB

Andy talks in a falsetto voice ...

"That'll do nicely thankyou"!

I make it that the total group loss is now ....

*11st 9lbs*

A Merry Xmas to you too.

Andy


----------



## Steff

donnarob said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I've lost a total of 5kgs in the last month.  I started on Metformin 16th November, and the weight seems to be melting away.  I estimate that to be 11lbs.  One benefit of being in this position - no rice, pasta, bread or potatoes and it's working!
> 
> Donna xxx
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone, enjoy yourselves on the run up to the festivities.
> 
> Donna x



Well done Donna that is a fantastic weight loss x

p.s A very merry xmas to you too


----------



## lucy123

Well done Donna! Excellent loss,
Now you all know what Lucy is going to say don't you.....come on lets go for 12 stone!!


----------



## Hazel

As requested, please note WW weight loss - 5.5 lbs, only zillions to go......


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> As requested, please note WW weight loss - 5.5 lbs, only zillions to go......



Excellent Hazel, well done!


----------



## lucy123

Wooh Hooh Hazel, an excellent starting loss and more pleasingly you have took our total loss to 12 stone 1/2lb!! 

WELL DONE EVERYONE - PROUD OF YOU ALL - HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS ALL!


----------



## Karen

Wow Donna and Hazel - well done to both of you!


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> Wooh Hooh Hazel, an excellent starting loss and more pleasingly you have took our total loss to 12 stone 1/2lb!!
> 
> WELL DONE EVERYONE - PROUD OF YOU ALL - HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS ALL!



thats brillaint news a MASSIVE well done to everybody x


----------



## tracey w

Brilliant Donna and Hazel!!


----------



## MargB

Erm, think we are at 12st 1.5lbs 


PLUS - half a pound!  I could not stopping laughing at Slimming World last night because I have been out to Christmas meals, eaten all the wrong stuff all week and lost half a pound!!  Couldn't stay to all the session as I was going out again.

So, total weight loss now is *12st 2lb*


----------



## Steff

This weeks weight loss is 1lb people..hoping i dont go to wild tonight but i plan to lol, sick of being well behaved x

total loss now ........12st 3lb


----------



## tracey w

Well done Steffie and Marg!


----------



## tracey w

Had not weighed myself for about 2 weeks as not been particularly good and not done as much exercise as i would have liked.

But happy to report no weight gain


----------



## MargB

Well done Tracey.


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> But happy to report no weight gain


 well done Trace x


----------



## Andy HB

I just don't know why I bother, sometimes. I slog my wotsits off trying to lose weight, I deny myself everything I like and what for eh? Tell me! Go on, someone? No? Well I'll tell you then, 194lbs, that's wot! 

So I can add another 4lbs to the total, making the total group loss ....

*12st 7lbs*

(p.s. the bit about denying myself everything I like was a bare-faced lie)


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I just don't know why I bother, sometimes. I slog my wotsits off trying to lose weight, I deny myself everything I like and what for eh? Tell me! Go on, someone? No? Well I'll tell you then, 194lbs, that's wot!
> 
> So I can add another 4lbs to the total, making the total group loss ....
> 
> *12st 7lbs*
> 
> (p.s. the bit about denying myself everything I like was a bare-faced lie)



Well done Andy your half the man you used to be haha.....


----------



## lucy123

Well done Tracey, and Andy fantastic loss!
I think we have done amazing in 2010 - lets hope 2011 continues downwards!


----------



## tracey w

Well done Andy!

Does that mean you are now at your xmas goal?


----------



## Andy HB

tracey w said:


> Well done Andy!
> 
> Does that mean you are now at your xmas goal?



It does. I'm actually 2lbs below it, which is dangerous. I might relax a bit too much!


----------



## lucy123

I think thats absolutely fantastic Andy.
In fact do you know what I know we don't do this but I am making you...
SLIMMER OF THE WLG FOR DECEMBER!!!!
not just because you have lost, but because of how you have shared the journey with us all. You are an inspiration. 
I am not doing brill at this time of year, but you are keeping me aware of how I need to not give up and am sure you are helping others too!
Well done Andy!


----------



## tracey w

lucy123 said:


> I think thats absolutely fantastic Andy.
> In fact do you know what I know we don't do this but I am making you...
> SLIMMER OF THE WLG FOR DECEMBER!!!!
> not just because you have lost, but because of how you have shared the journey with us all. You are an inspiration.
> I am not doing brill at this time of year, but you are keeping me aware of how I need to not give up and am sure you are helping others too!
> Well done Andy!



Here, here Andy we salute you!


----------



## Steff

I salute you Andy, all your hard work paid off, a nice birthday pressie x


----------



## Andy HB

Thanks everyone. 

I think that the support from you guys has been really great too.


----------



## MargB

Well done Andy!!!  Enjoyed reading about your 'journey'!

As for me, I pigged out at a buffet yesterday and the food did not sit well at all - my system is not used to that junk any more!


----------



## Karen

Well done Andy! 
Lost 2 lbs this week so that makes the group total:-
12st 9lbs


----------



## lucy123

Well done Karen.
Well I have lost 7lbs this week, but not posting any loss at all as the weight has crept up over the past few weeks and need one more pound off to get back to where I was! Can't see that happening this week, but never mind. although I have booked 3 pt sessions over xmas!!


----------



## Karen

Wow Lucy, that's a great achievement in a week, even if you're not counting it!


----------



## lucy123

Yes - I had an unexplained large gain and did panic a little, but this is a reminder to us all the body does strange things sometimes so we just need to keep at it. I don't think I have done anything particularly different this week, but am relieved its down again - who knows though tomorrow it could be up again.

All, have a great xmas and new year and a very well done to all of you. I am so proud of us all. 

I will be back in 2011 though with whip in hand!!


----------



## Steff

Well done Karen..


----------



## MargB

I am dreading the weigh-in tonight!  the more I tell myself not to eat the naughty food the more it calls to me and I just have to answer!!

It is Christmas but I overdosed on offices choccies yesterday and actually felt quite ill in the evening.  No sympathy from my friends though especially when I managed a chocolate from the latest "thank you" box!!!  We have our departmental lunch today when the Secret Santa presents are exchanged and this lunch is always pizza, crisps, mince pies, nuts, and other stuff I shouldn't eat.  I want to be there for the atmosphere and the exchanging of presents but am hoping I will be strong enough to ignore the food and go upstairs to the canteen and eat proper food.  Weigh in tonight - I am telling myself to be happy if I have put on less than 6lbs.


----------



## Northerner

Good luck Marg, I hope it's not as bad as you fear!


----------



## Emmal31

Karen said:


> Well done Andy!
> Lost 2 lbs this week so that makes the group total:-
> 12st 9lbs



well done karen x


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> I think thats absolutely fantastic Andy.
> In fact do you know what I know we don't do this but I am making you...
> SLIMMER OF THE WLG FOR DECEMBER!!!!
> not just because you have lost, but because of how you have shared the journey with us all. You are an inspiration.
> I am not doing brill at this time of year, but you are keeping me aware of how I need to not give up and am sure you are helping others too!
> Well done Andy!



Well done Andy you have worked so hard keep it up x


----------



## Emmal31

Good luck for tonight Margb xx


----------



## lucy123

Hi Marg, if you have gained a lot this week, it will come off quickly. Its Christmas - enjoy it and worry about those gained pounds in the new year, when I will be around with the whip!!


----------



## harryharry2012

Went to doctors and it is offical since september I have lost 3 stone


----------



## Northerner

harryharry2012 said:


> Went to doctors and it is offical since september I have lost 3 stone



Fantastic Harry! Well done!


----------



## Steff

what a great xmas pressie well done Harry x


----------



## MargB

Well done Harry!  Three stone in three months - I have visions of you shrinking inside your clothes like that scene in Big.

Well, with the diagnosis of diabetes and trying to lose weight I unfortunately took my eye off the fibre content of my food and have truly suffered over Christmas for it.  Took me a few days to realise what was going on and so glad I did not go to A&E on Christmas Eve to have the pain checked out.  Once I twigged what it was and why the pain got worse as they day wore on and then 'disappeared' around 2am I have been eating beans, wholemeal toast, brown rice.  No idea what that will do to my weight.

Oh, I put on a pound last week which was better than I expected.  Let's see what happens on Thursday.


----------



## alisonz

WOW Harry whats the secret lol


----------



## lucy123

Well done Harry - it shows what we can do if we put our minds to it. I lost 3 stone 8lbs since June by changing my eating and diet ways! I feel much better for it, although gained a little in the xmas month!! 

I need to really go for it next year to shift a similar amount, so maybe we can support one another and anyone else that needs it, through the next 6 months? Well done again. I bet it has made a difference to your HBA1C!


----------



## Jimbo

Well I didn't manage to get down to fourteen stone as I had planned (hoped!) but, I am still hovering around the fifteen stone mark after going up to fifteen and a half. So, although not best pleased with myself, I am relieved that my weight didn't end up as bad as I thought it was going to.  Merry Crimbo everyone and a Happy New Year!


----------



## lucy123

Hey Jimbo - lovely to hear from you. Well done in keeping the weight down. I know things have been difficult so thats a great accomplishment! 
Hope to see you in the WLG in the new year even if just to keep an eye on it for a while so things don't get too out of hand.

I am looking forward to 2011 to get back on it. Not sure why I have to wait though!


----------



## MargB

.5 off amazing! so 

*9st 12.5lb tota*l


----------



## lucy123

MargB - how on earth? At Christmas that is absolutely fantastic!
Well done you star!


----------



## MargB

Being ill works wonders!!!!  Not recommended though!

And, I was wearing jeans so they probably count for a pound.

Anyway, think the weight loss total has got lost somewhere so have had a look back and it was last 12st 9lbs so now

*12st 9.5lbs*


----------



## Steff

2lb gain this week


----------



## MargB

Not bad for Christmas week.  The SW consultant was saying the biggest weight gain she has seen so far this week is 8lbs.

I would cry!


----------



## Annimay

I had a 2lb gain too.  Back to it next week methinks.


----------

